# Brilliant Service



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Another thank you to Lyoyd at Coversure for all his help and advice, it is really nice to deal with somebody that is knowledgeable and knows what they are talking about and a real bonus is there is no hard sell.

Personally I would say don`t waste time ringing around, make Coversure your first call.

Thanks again Lyoyd (sorry about the Euphemism i am the fella with the dodgy mobile signal).


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It was a pleasure, and thanks for the kind words. :thumb:

Just make sure you are up hill next time we speak on your mobile...:lol:


----------

